# Cobra bite caught on film..



## Dr Pies (Apr 9, 2005)

This guy needs to find another job   

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/index.php?e=cobrabite.wmv

BTW sorry if this has already been posted  :8o


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Apr 9, 2005)

great clip, wrong forum. I saw that on tv 6 months ago


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Apr 9, 2005)

Sorry but to me that guy looks like a complete idiot! I've seen other handlers on TV and they all have been calmer, they havn't thrown or jerked the snake arround like crazy and they have also stayed out of it's range until it has settled down a bit. No wonder he got bit. Is he still alive??


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Apr 9, 2005)

he's not a stupid handler he is a stupid photogragher


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Apr 9, 2005)

Well... ok then. Still stupid.


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 9, 2005)

His a stupid moron and I cant understand why Animal Planet send his piece of _<edit>_ shows.

/Lelle


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Apr 9, 2005)

he's not a COMPLETE moron, and his shots are pretty nice. Though, some of the things he does is stupid and irresponsible. There was no need for him to touch that snakes back in the beginning of the film. It's things like that that get him bitten.


----------



## Scorpiove (Apr 9, 2005)

WhyTeDraGon said:
			
		

> he's not a COMPLETE moron, and his shots are pretty nice. Though, some of the things he does is stupid and irresponsible. There was no need for him to touch that snakes back in the beginning of the film. It's things like that that get him bitten.



Hehe I always enjoy watching his show on Animal Planet and I was wondering when he was finally gonna get bitten.  He does get very daring with the snakes.


----------



## skinheaddave (Apr 9, 2005)

The only tragedy is that he hasn't died yet.  Hot keepers have to face the stigma that they are all reckless adrenaline junkies who put themselves and those around them in the face of certain death.  Guys like this (reckless adrenaline junkies) are the reason why.  You want a picture of a snake striking at the camera?  Set yourself up and poke it with a hook -- don't just reach out and knock it on the head unless you expect to get bitten.  I've seen clips of this guy making reasonable handling moves and he obviously has killer reflexes, but I've also seen a lot of clips of this guy doing stuff that sooner or later WILL (and do) get him bit, regardless of how fast he is.  I saw his one show on the top deadly snakes of South Africa and he got bit by two (three?) of them.  I gasped the first time and laughed from that point on.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Apr 9, 2005)

What he doesn't seem to realize is that he is at a certain disatvantage to real handlers: He doesn't only have to concentrate on the snake, but also hon his stupid little camera AND the nifty little picture he wants to take. Reckless!

Anybody up to sending a mail to Animal planet to protest against his way of doing things on TV? 

I'm ready to sign


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 9, 2005)

WhyTeDraGon said:
			
		

> he's not a COMPLETE moron, and his shots are pretty nice. Though, some of the things he does is stupid and irresponsible. There was no need for him to touch that snakes back in the beginning of the film. It's things like that that get him bitten.


 No his a complete idiot.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Apr 9, 2005)

That's why I prefer bare-foot Robert bredl's Killer Instinct better than this show, although Robert does let some snakes (non-venomous ones)bite him infront of the scream sometime, he is much more skillful than this jackass


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 9, 2005)

He also got bit by a Cerastes cerastes on another episode. I think it was dry bite. He was scooping the snake from the sand using his bare hands. What ever happened to the documentary animal shows. The only human presence was in its narraration and you actually learned something about the animal's natural history. 
Mike


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Apr 9, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> No his a complete idiot.


If he were a COMPLETE idiot, he would often give misinformation, and most of the time, he's right on the money. He's just an idiot when it comes to handling


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 9, 2005)

I saw "7 deadly snakes" or whatever the name was and that was enough for me. Dont you think his handling is bad information?

/Lelle


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 9, 2005)

Lasiodora said:
			
		

> He also got bit by a Cerastes cerastes on another episode. I think it was dry bite. He was scooping the snake from the sand using his bare hands. What ever happened to the documentary animal shows. The only human presence was in its narraration and you actually learned something about the animal's natural history.
> Mike


 It was a Bitis peringueyi i believe. And before he did that he claims it was this and that deadly... and after he rates the snakes from aggression, venom etc... hilarious.

/Lelle


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Apr 9, 2005)

haha, I saw this guy on TV.  And I laughed and laughed when he got bit.  It was his own damn fault, and the tape was probably aired cause everyone else got a laugh at it when it was sent back.  You keep expecting to see someone get bit on those shows, but they never do.  Then out of nowhere, this guy gets it   Shame it was only a cut, and not an actual bite.  

If I were the snake I'd probably be pretty happy with myself at that point


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 9, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> It was a Bitis peringueyi i believe. And before he did that he claims it was this and that deadly... and after he rates the snakes from aggression, venom etc... hilarious.
> 
> /Lelle


I see. Too bad it wasn't a taipan.
Mike


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 10, 2005)

Lasiodora said:
			
		

> I see. Too bad it wasn't a taipan.
> Mike


 Agree.

/Lelle


----------



## Deschain (Apr 10, 2005)

Austin Stevens...is *the* most idiotic "animal expert", that any of us will ever have the misfortune of seeing. He plays it up for the camera, because obviously an animal that can kill you isn't enough for ratings.  I find him to be more of an over the top actor, than a "Snakemaster". 

"Snakemaster"...what a joke! This guy has only mastered one species of snake. 

The toilet snake. Because this moron is so full of <edit> that you _know_ he is backing up his toilet on a daily basis, and a plunger just doesn't cut it.

Has anyone ever seen him searching for the giant anaconda? This moron is diving into the water, swinging off of a vine, because "he didn't want the anaconda to get away"...they then proceeded to use "bullet-time" effects from The Matrix, to put the action level over the top.

I wish he would've been drowned and eaten by the anaconda, or killed by the cobra. Well...there's always the next show. We can hope can't we?


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Apr 10, 2005)

When they fail to air it and without explanation we can all grab a beer and cheer!


----------



## MilkmanWes (Apr 10, 2005)

Jeff Corwin could kick Steve Austins behind any day of the week, and I would buy tickets to watch.


----------



## Scorpiove (Apr 10, 2005)

Unfortunately what you people are expecting out of the show is not what its offering........ Its obvious that it is meant as entertainment.  Look at the title of the show.  I enjoy watching I dont care how good it is in one way or not.


----------



## Shelob (Apr 10, 2005)

MilkmanWes said:
			
		

> Jeff Corwin could kick Steve Austins behind any day of the week, and I would buy tickets to watch.


Although after the first slap I think Jeff would start frantically running around shrieking that he broke a nail


----------



## FRAZE01 (Apr 10, 2005)

For stupidity,Mark O' Shea is not to far behind the "snakemaster"


----------



## danread (Apr 11, 2005)

FRAZE01 said:
			
		

> For stupidity,Mark O' Shea is not to far behind the "snakemaster"



I always thought Mark O'Shea was pretty good with the handling he does, i've never seen him take any really crazy risks, not like the bloke from the clip does.


----------



## MilkmanWes (Apr 11, 2005)

Shelob said:
			
		

> Although after the first slap I think Jeff would start frantically running around shrieking that he broke a nail


Jeff may be goofy and a real dork, but he is pretty buff and has demonstrated that on his show a few times. See the episode where they were looking for anacondas and he was wrestling with real monster one while waiting for the rest of the crew to get there and pull it out. 

My girlfriend and her mom think his ratings would go up if he took his shirt off more. 



			
				Scorpiove said:
			
		

> Unfortunately what you people are expecting out of the show is not what its offering........ Its obvious that it is meant as entertainment.  Look at the title of the show.  I enjoy watching I dont care how good it is in one way or not.


It is supposed to be Edutainment. His show masquerades as a nature special intended to educate, but instead it is his spewing misinformation as he tries to make himself out to be some swashbuckling nature photographer. I think Animal Planet should be held responsible for allowing Steve Austin into their programming and the ignorance and irresponsibility he parades as 'expertise'.



			
				danread said:
			
		

> I always thought Mark O'Shea was pretty good with the handling he does, i've never seen i'm take any really crazy risks, not like the bloke from the clip does.


We watched one of his shows last year. He held a fruit bat out to the camera and showed its teeth and explained how they are used to suck blood etc etc. If he had checked his field guide before going out he would have known vampire bats were not indiginous to the area he was in.


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 11, 2005)

MilkmanWes said:
			
		

> We watched one of his shows last year. He held a fruit bat out to the camera and showed its teeth and explained how they are used to suck blood etc etc. If he had checked his field guide before going out he would have known vampire bats were not indiginous to the area he was in.


I saw an episode where he was in Africa and was bit by a stiletto snake (venomous).  He ran out of the car he was in and grabbed the snake off the road before identifying it. Not a smart thing to do, especially in Africa.  I have also seen him manhandle vipers in India using snake tongs.

Mike


----------



## FRAZE01 (Apr 11, 2005)

He was also bitten by a viper he had in a bag


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 11, 2005)

FRAZE01 said:
			
		

> For stupidity,Mark O' Shea is not to far behind the "snakemaster"


And to state that is even beyond stupidity. You obvoisly havent seen many O Shea shows have you.

/Lelle


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 11, 2005)

Lasiodora said:
			
		

> I saw an episode where he was in Africa and was bit by a stiletto snake (venomous).  He ran out of the car he was in and grabbed the snake off the road before identifying it. Not a smart thing to do, especially in Africa.  I have also seen him manhandle vipers in India using snake tongs.
> 
> Mike


 Hmm he necked the snake and then he realized it was a stilletto snake, which fangs are pointed horizontally from the mouth. So if its been any other genus he wouldnt have been tagged. And besides, stilletto snakes dont kill people. 

/Lelle


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 11, 2005)

I was aware of that. I still think it was a stupid thing to do and it only made him look like fool anyway (potential for death or not). There is still always the chance of being bit when you pin anyway. I still don't like his shows regardless.
Mike


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 11, 2005)

I must say O Shea is one of the better TV herpetologists, and as you could see they filmed the entire time going to hospital etc. where he also stated it was a stupid mistake since there are those genus around there and he should have known better.

I prefer him before the clown Jeff anyday.  His shows are almost allways about displaying a animal but nothing more then that. Atleast some additional info is provided in O Sheas shows besides the photography.

/Lelle


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Apr 11, 2005)

I'd like for somebody to step forward and start doing such things with arachnids! Like wrestling Theraphosa's or displaying deadly scorpions after a wreckless jump-out-of-the-car-to-catch-animal-kinda-stunt.    That's one of the last true niches in TV hehe


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry allready been done. That englishmen Nigel that searched for blondi in SA. Theres also the terrible swedish woman on TV4 that went to Venezuela to look (and eat) blondi. Im sure you saw that. Horrible. I think she is The Worst ever in the genre.

/Lelle


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Apr 12, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Sorry allready been done. That englishmen Nigel that searched for blondi in SA. Theres also the terrible swedish woman on TV4 that went to Venezuela to look (and eat) blondi. Im sure you saw that. Horrible. I think she is The Worst ever in the genre.
> 
> /Lelle



I think I know the first one you talk about, but I don't think I've seen it. 
I didn't see the second one you mentioned, maybe a good idea that    I don't have a TV now anyhow, otherwise I might have seen it. But what I meant was more like a regular TV series like all the other animals seem to get. 

Imagine something like:
In comes spiderman, the hairy Aussy with a cool accent who jumps out of planes, traines and automobiles in order to catch any kind of T and who proclaims that no T is really dangerous if you only meet them on their terms and...blablabla... ok... I guess this is too little for a script... forget it


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 12, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> I must say O Shea is one of the better TV herpetologists, and as you could see they filmed the entire time going to hospital etc. where he also stated it was a stupid mistake since there are those genus around there and he should have known better.
> 
> I prefer him before the clown Jeff anyday.  His shows are almost allways about displaying a animal but nothing more then that. Atleast some additional info is provided in O Sheas shows besides the photography.
> 
> /Lelle


I guess I'm just tired of these type of programs. They were fun to watch the first year they came out. Now the airwaves are saturated with this these types of shows. I think they focus too much on the individuals "adventure" than the animal's natural history. I wish they would just go back to narraration.
Mike


----------



## skinheaddave (Apr 12, 2005)

Mike,

Until they get the kid's attention span back up over 32.5 seconds, the adventure type of show is pretty much it.  Unfortunately, the youth of today (funny that I can say that at 25) can't last through a sentence longer than "Cool!  Ain't she a beauty!"

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666 (Apr 13, 2005)

He reacted to the bite very well. I do not like how he was handling the snake at the end.


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 13, 2005)

I remember loving narrative nature shows when I was in grade school. I guess you're right about this generation. Most kids today would not appreciate them. I'm only a year ahead of you and it really does feel wierd refering to the "younger generation".  

I'll have to settle for the occassional narrative nature shows.
I saw a very good one not too long ago called Dragons of Namib on Nat Geo: <<click here>> 
Mike


----------



## jmadams (Apr 13, 2005)

MilkmanWes said:
			
		

> Jeff Corwin could kick Steve Austins behind any day of the week, and I would buy tickets to watch.


I agree, Jeff Corwin is awsome.


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 13, 2005)

Lasiodora said:
			
		

> I guess I'm just tired of these type of programs. They were fun to watch the first year they came out. Now the airwaves are saturated with this these types of shows. I think they focus too much on the individuals "adventure" than the animal's natural history. I wish they would just go back to narraration.
> Mike


 I agree. I got one great cobra documentary where they show the snakes biology, not only a tv moron and some cool footage. I doubt those shows are made today, cost too much I guess..

/Lelle


----------



## MilkmanWes (Apr 13, 2005)

Lasiodora said:
			
		

> I remember loving narrative nature shows when I was in grade school. I guess you're right about this generation. Most kids today would not appreciate them. I'm only a year ahead of you and it really does feel wierd refering to the "younger generation".



Marty Stouffer would just not appeal to todays audiences, no matter how cool I think he is.


----------



## looseyfur (Apr 13, 2005)

MilkmanWes said:
			
		

> Marty Stouffer would just not appeal to todays audiences, no matter how cool I think he is.



I agree 100% I think Marty Stouffer is the bomb.

over and out-
looseyfur


----------



## danread (Apr 14, 2005)

Thats why BBC wildlife and Sir David Attenborough still make the best wildlife films. I really enjoy the style of all of Attenburoughs films, they strike a good note between being educational and entertaining. 

I'm really excited about the forthcoming series, "Life in the Undergrowth", a whole series about bugs! Should be good.

Cheers.


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 14, 2005)

danread said:
			
		

> Thats why BBC wildlife and Sir David Attenborough still make the best wildlife films. I really enjoy the style of all of Attenburoughs films, they strike a good note between being educational and entertaining.
> 
> I'm really excited about the forthcoming series, "Life in the Undergrowth", a whole series about bugs! Should be good.
> 
> Cheers.


I agree Dan. I loved the Blue planet series narrarated by David Attenborough. It has to be the greatest series on ocean life I've ever seen. I still wonder how they got some of shots they did on camera.


----------



## jmadams (Apr 14, 2005)

Snake Wraglers on NG is a pretty good show.  Its almost always about conservation, and is very informative.  and ITs never about the TV herp guys that love to show how they can put there hand on the back of a cobras head and whatnot.  Its on satruday or sunday morings at like 10.


----------

